# Post & stem



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

I just bought a 2012 TCR Advanced frameset. Are there any other companys besides Giant that make a stem & seatpost for this frameset? Thanks


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

Dank said:


> I just bought a 2012 TCR Advanced frameset. Are there any other companys besides Giant that make a stem & seatpost for this frameset? Thanks


Stems, yes. Syntace and Ritchey make stems that fit the larger steerer. Just look for stems at 1-1/4" instead of 1-1/8."

As for the seatpost, I have not seen any. Gonna guess no.


----------



## daveydave (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey Dank,

I've been searching for the same information & discovered that the bmc tt02 seatpost is compatible. 

I'm sure it's just as expensive too. 

Dave


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Why would you bother using anything other than a Giant seat post that is specifically designed to match the frame both in terms of fit and appearance?


----------



## daveydave (Jul 15, 2007)

I won't speak for Dank, but I'll give you my opinion. 

100% compatible comes first. I agree it would be a bad idea if the seatpost was not 100% compatible. If that is not an issue, Here are the issues I'm thinking about. 

*Cost* is certainly an issue. $200 for a brand new seatpost. I don't mind buying an additional seatpost, but don't want $200 sitting on a shelf waiting for me to break my original. 

*Availability* is also an issue. Let's assume the seatpost breaks. Availability has been mentioned as a concern with this part. I have other bikes, but if I had a big race, ride, or event that I intended to ride the Giant Advanced on, I'd be kind of pissed if my local Giant retailer could not get the post to me within a few days. Also, what if the seatpost is discontinued several years from now? 

*Adjustments on seat* - this seatpost comes with zero offset. I have been fitted, but if someone sitting between two sizes needs a micro adjustment, it would be nice to know of another seatpost that may offer a bit of offset.

*2nd Seat & Seatpost *depending on a ride length, it's discipline, or it's speed, I will sometimes switch to a different saddle. For TT's, I always like to have an additional seat / seatpost already setup. I don't want to make major adustments. For centuries, I have a go-to saddle that is more comfortable on longer rides. I just can't take the pounding of my toupe saddle that I really like for my < 50 mile rides / races. 

Bottom line... it's just easier to drop in a second seatpost with a pre-set saddle & not have to change adjust, complete measurements etc... I just like to know my options. Inevitably, anything with moving parts is going to break. I just want to know my solution before the problem comes up. Knowing those options generally leads to getting back on that bike sooner, rather than later. 

Best regards,

Dave



Italianrider76 said:


> Why would you bother using anything other than a Giant seat post that is specifically designed to match the frame both in terms of fit and appearance?


----------

